# ( ⊙ )( ⊙ )



## DETERMINANT (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys. I like boobs, because they are interesting. So I put a descriptive representation of boobs in the title, in order to yield more and better responses.Also, I am new. Welcome me!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Why did I know you were a ENTP before I checked? LOL


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I guess you pass the 'ol "tits or gtfo," so...welcome.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

You definitely caught my attention with that title, Haha! Welcome, fellow Ne dom


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome! Nice boobs. Hopefully the mods will find it funny, if not it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

( ⊙ )( ⊙ )
( ⊙ )( ⊙ )

Find the determinant of this matrix.

And welcome!


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Hehe. I couldn't resist boobies! Welcome to PerC! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

..well played, sit.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

No titties? This is bullshit.


----------



## DETERMINANT (May 22, 2012)

Holy cow, my thread is so popular. This is awesome. Thanks for the welcome, fellow boob lovers!


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

ugh, now I'm regretting not making my title 8===D~


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

They lower risk of heart condition in men. Who knew, all that gawking was actually beneficial after all?


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

tatertawt24 said:


> ugh, now I'm regretting not making my title 8===D~


Whoa I got kinda dyslexic on your name there...


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I clicked for two reasons:
1. To see if my assumption that you are an ENTP was correct.
2. To welcome you to the forums.

Welcome! I like boobs as well.


----------



## ToiletWater13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I clicked because I honestly didn't know if you were trying to make boobs, or if I had just looked at it wrong. I normally don't come in the intro forums to welcome people, because I don't want to just repeat what everyone else is saying ("Welcome to the thread, nice to have you, yaaay~"). You actually got my attention with the boobs XD Welcome to PerC, and congrats on getting the attention of so many people that easily. XD


----------



## DETERMINANT (May 22, 2012)

How did you all guess my type so easily? I feel shallow now, LOL.


----------



## Opulent (May 26, 2012)

Breasts are amazing. lol

Anyways, welcome.


----------



## Hola.Ola.Ting.Ting (May 24, 2012)

Hold it now. . .
I mean, 
I am from the editorial department . . .

and such talented posts if rightly managed could bring back much needed humane 'stirrings' in today's chaotic world

so i have to sign u up for 
'summer internship' we have ...
u could start at the 'morning meat' report desk . . 
sorry, i meant 'morning meet'


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Hah! Well played! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

This is so funny! Go Boobs! And welcome!


----------

